# Russian Cities



## Skyline Lover (Apr 27, 2006)

The beauty of Russian Cities! What's your favorite? Post your pictures!



































































http://www.city-skylines.net/


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

St. Petersburg is SOOO amazing!
Please,give us more!


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

I love St.Petersburg the most, and Moscow..the other cities I haven't been to yet, though I'd really love to go someday


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

I like Ekaterinburg! It looks a very beautiful city!


----------



## Skyline Lover (Apr 27, 2006)

*Posting More !!*



















































































See Your Favorite City Skylines Here !
http://www.city-skylines.net/


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

IMO Much better pictures can be found in Russian Photo Section

More on Yekatirinburg,
Barnaul, and Saint Petersburg


----------



## Faris (Mar 24, 2007)

*Moscow*


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice Russia seems to be getting very wealthy.


----------



## Faris (Mar 24, 2007)

next pics coming soon!


----------



## Faris (Mar 24, 2007)

and another citys


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

beautiful russia


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Moscow looks fantastic. I really want to go there along with Kyiv.


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Very impressive!


----------



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

Volgogrgad(1925-1961-Stalingrad)
from photofile.ru
by wild_aby
























by dimokgridnev
















from riverplgrim.livejournal.com











Ufa(capital of Bashkortostan Republic)
from bashkortostan.ru








from bashvest.ru









from foto.rambler.ru by masha








from bashtel.photo.cod.ru








from fotoplenka.ru









from: photofile.ru by gila-online


----------



## Pommy (Jun 13, 2007)

Perm


----------



## Faris (Mar 24, 2007)

*Moscow*


----------



## Faris (Mar 24, 2007)

*Moscow*


----------



## Faris (Mar 24, 2007)

*Moscow*


----------



## Faris (Mar 24, 2007)

*Moscow*


----------



## Faris (Mar 24, 2007)

*Moscow*


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Any Podosk photos?


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

vycanismajoris said:


> +1
> 
> Very interesting thread, i would like to see more from russian cities including the far east.


Here are some of a far-eastern Russian city 

*Vladivostok* - Russian San Francisco


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

ynk23 said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. like paris
> 
> ...


2. Paris' layout is kind of special and is not a good example of a typical Western layout (if there is such thing at all). A lot of Paris was demolished during reconstruction in the second half of XIX century, wide boulevards were created, etc. Old euro towns that preserved medieval core can be quite different from Paris.

In US there are two cities with layout influenced by - Wasghington DC and Detroit. Otherwise, US layout is a (boring) grid.

3. No.


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

*Pskov*

Coat of Arms










Wikipedia

Pskov (Russian: Псков, ancient Russian spelling Пльсковъ Pleskov), in Estonian Pihkva, is an ancient city located in the north-west of Russia about 20 km east from the Estonian border, on the Velikaya River. The city of Pskov serves as the administrative center of Pskov Oblast. Population: 202,780 (2002 Census);[1] 203,789 (1989 Census).[2]


*Early history*
The name of the city, originally spelled "Pleskov", may be loosely translated as "the town of purling waters". Its earliest mention comes in 903, which records that Igor of Kiev married a local lady, St. Olga. Pskovians sometimes take this year as the city's foundation date, and in 2003 a great jubilee took place to celebrate Pskov's 1,100th anniversary.

The first prince of Pskov was St. Vladimir's younger son Sudislav. Once imprisoned by his brother Yaroslav, he wasn't released until the latter's death several decades later. In the 12th century and 13th centuries, the town adhered politically to the Novgorod Republic. In 1241, it was taken by the Teutonic knights, but Alexander Nevsky liberated it several months later during a legendary campaign dramatized in Sergei Eisenstein's 1938 movie.

wikipedeia photo









In order to secure their independence from the knights, the Pskovians elected a converted Lithuanian prince, named Daumantas (known in Russian as Dovmont), as their military leader and prince in 1266. Having fortified the town, Daumantas routed the knights at Rakovor and overran much of Estonia. His remains and sword are preserved in the local kremlin, and the core of the citadel, erected by him, still bears the name of "Dovmont's town".

*Pskov Republic*

By the 14th century, the town functioned as the capital of a de-facto sovereign republic. Its most powerful force was the merchants who brought the town into the Hanseatic league. Pskov's independence was formally recognized by Novgorod in 1348. Several years later, the veche promulgated a law code (called the Pskov Charter) which was one of the principal sources of the all-Russian law code issued in 1497.

For Russia, the Pskov Republic was a bridge towards Europe. For Europe, it was a western outpost of Russia and subject of numerous attacks throughout the history. Unbelievably, the kremlin (called by Pskovians the Krom) withstood 26 sieges in the 15th century alone. At one point, five stone walls ringed it, making the city practically impregnable. A local school of icon-painting flourished, and local masons were considered the best in Russia. Many peculiar features of Russian architecture were first introduced in Pskov.

Finally, in 1510, the city fell to Muscovite forces. The deportation of noble families to Moscow is a subject of Rimsky-Korsakov's opera Pskovityanka (1872). As the second largest city of Muscovy, Pskov still attracted enemy armies. Most famously, it withstood a prolonged siege by 50,000-strong Polish army during the final stage of the Livonian War (1581–1582). The king of Poland Stefan Batory undertook some 31 attacks to storm the city, which was defended mainly by civilians. Even after one of the city walls was broken, the Pskovians managed to fill the gap and repel the attack. "It's amazing how the city reminds me of Paris", wrote one of the Frenchmen present at Batory's siege.

Modern history
Peter the Great's conquest of Estonia and Latvia in the early 18th century spelled the end of Pskov's traditional role as a vital border fortress and a key to Russia's interior. As a consequence, the city's importance and well-being declined dramatically, although it has served as a capital of separate government since 1777. It was here that the last Russian tsar abdicated in March 1917.

During World War I, Pskov became the center of much activity behind the lines, and after the Russo-German Brest-Litovsk Peace Conference (December 22, 1917–March 3, 1918), in the winter of 1917–1918, the Imperial German Army invaded the area. Pskov also occupied by Estonian army between February 1919-July 1919 during Estonian War of Independence.

The medieval citadel provided little protection against modern artillery, and during World War II Pskov suffered substantial damage during the German occupation from July 9, 1941 until July 23, 1944. Many ancient buildings, particularly churches, suffered destruction before the Wehrmacht could occupy the city. Though a huge portion of the population died during the war, Pskov has since struggled to regain its traditional position as a major industrial and cultural centre of Western Russia.

*Landmarks and sights*
Pskov still preserves much of its medieval walls, built from the 13th century on. The Krom, or medieval citadel, looks as impressive as ever. Within its walls rises the 256-foot-tall Trinity Cathedral, founded in 1138 and rebuilt in the 1690s. The cathedral contains the tombs of saint princes Vsevolod (died in 1138) and Dovmont (died in 1299). Other ancient cathedrals adorn the Mirozhsky abbey (completed by 1152), St. John's (completed by 1243), and the Snetogorsky monastery (built in 1310 and painted in 1313).

Pskov is exceedingly rich in tiny, squat, picturesque churches, dating mainly from the 15th and the 16th centuries. There are many dozens of them, the most notable being St. Basil's on the Hill (1413), St. Kozma and Demian's near the Bridge (1463), St. George's from the Downhill (1494), Assumption from the Ferryside (1444, 1521), and St. Nicholas' from Usokha (1536). The 17th-century residential architecture is represented by merchant mansions, such as the Salt House, the Pogankin chambers, and the Trubinsky mansion.

Among the sights in the vicinity of Pskov are Izborsk, a seat of Rurik's brother in the 9th century and one of the most formidable fortresses of medieval Russia; the Pskov Monastery of the Caves, the oldest continually functioning monastery in Russia and a magnet for pilgrims from all over the country; the 16th-century Krypetsky Monastery; Elizarovo Monastery, which used to be a great cultural and literary centre of medieval Russia; and Mikhailovskoe, a family nest of Alexander Pushkin where he wrote some of the best known lines in the Russian language. The national poet of Russia is buried in the ancient cloister at the Holy Mountains nearby. Unfortunately, the area presently has only a very minimal tourist infrastructure, and the historic core of Pskov requires serious investments to realize its great tourist potential.


photo by *Максим (new_karfagen)*









Autor: *MaxVerona*









Autor: *Psi-Faktor*









Autor:*Ser-G*





































































































Built 1311









Pskov Kremlin










































































































































































Autor: *MaxVerona*









Autor: *MaxVerona*


----------



## ynk23 (Jun 25, 2007)

anm said:


> 2. Paris' layout is kind of special and is not a good example of a typical Western layout (if there is such thing at all). A lot of Paris was demolished during reconstruction in the second half of XIX century, wide boulevards were created, etc. Old euro towns that preserved medieval core can be quite different from Paris.
> 
> In US there are two cities with layout influenced by - Wasghington DC and Detroit. Otherwise, US layout is a (boring) grid.
> 
> 3. No.


you have posted beautiful pict.of pskov,
do u ve ariel (Close) photos of russia's mega cities?


----------

